

Night Owls are Smarter - organicgrant
http://www.psychologytoday.com/articles/200911/intelligence-the-evolution-night-owls

======
organicgrant
If you're reading this, odds are you're a night owl.

~~~
mansilla
But we all know there's an upper limit.. IQ hits 140 at 2:30am bedtime, and
flips to -140 at 3:00am. I'm heading down that slippery slope right about now.

------
muyyatin
Is that a statement when you post it at night?

~~~
organicgrant
Yes.

